# Vomiting



## Chukkin (Apr 3, 2015)

Ok, so I let Buddy out of the cage this morning as usual, and he was his normal self. He is still cautious of me and generally keeps himself to himself. I did manage to get him to eat a few bits of millet out of my hand though.

Now, he is sitting on top of the cage bringing up whole seeds and flicking them everywhere! I put him back in his cage and he hopped from perch to perch before going for a drink of water. Now he is dozing in his usual spot. He doesn't have any vomit on his feathers or face.

What is this? Some type of normal behaviour? Illness? I've only had him for a month! Help!!!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Check out this link...

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-info-[articles]/280282-regurgitation-vs-vomiting-new-post.html

Of course if it is vomiting, a trip to the avian vet is in order.


----------



## Chukkin (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm really not sure which one it is! He was stretching out his neck then kind of bobbing his head to bring the food up, then shaking it everywhere. He is sleeping now, which is normal for him at this time of day...


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

When budgies regurgitate, the seed doesn't scatter everywhere and just falls off to the floor. Regurgitated seed is all clumped together (many seed joined together by saliva).

When a budgie vomits, the head moves sideways while seed comes shooting out of the beak in a more violent manner, the seed is loose and can be found scattered in all different places. When inside the cage, the vomited seed is found in some parts of the cage bars as well as other places.

From your description it seems your budgie has vomited. Do keep an eye on Buddy for signs of lethargy/puffed up feathers and/or decrease in appetite.
If he keeps on vomiting, then a visit to the avian vet is in order.

I hope Buddy feels better soon, good luck.


----------



## Chukkin (Apr 3, 2015)

Hmm, definitely sounds more like vomiting I think. Tomorrow I will keep him in his cage where I can keep a close eye on him, and we will just have a quiet day. He's having a good preening session just now and looks perfectly normal. Hopefully it's just a one-off! Thank you both so much!


----------



## Spiritbird (Nov 26, 2014)

The head bobbing is not a good sign. There are medical issues that could be causing this. I would take this bird to an avian vet to have gram stain of the crop done to look for yeast. I am being serious here as I have been through this with my much loved EB who began to vomit his food and sometimes just fluid.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*How is Buddy doing today? Hopefully he's back to normal. :fingerx:*


----------

